
IE10 on Windows 7 available in November  - ankitsnlq
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2012/10/17/ie10-on-windows-7-available-in-november.aspx
======
randomfool
This amount of delay between RTM of IE for Win8 and Preview for Win7 is a bad
sign that IE is getting on anything resembling a rapid release cycle. I
continue to hold out hope since I want the web to move forward, and overall
IE10 made more progress than I expected, but I'm really looking for MS to pick
it up a notch.

The IE team is part of Windows and it's clear that their priority is Windows 8
and not Web in general.

Also I really hope this isn't the gimped shell that they've used for past
previews- makes it incredibly difficult to use for any period of time.

~~~
Mythbusters
I don't get why a rapid release cycle is important at all?

~~~
andybak
I hazard a guess you aren't a web-developer. Imagine that for every fix, new
features and improvement to your platform of choice you can't use it until 95%
of your audience has the ability and incentive to upgrade.

~~~
swernli
Fair point, but still nothing compared to OS development, where you usually
can't release a new version without having to worry about people trying to run
it on 10 year old computers and everyone expecting entrenched, old enterprise
software that uses all APIs you wish you could deprecate to continue working
flawlessly. A lot of developers can't have the luxury of using the latest and
greatest tech because they have to worry about existing customers. They can't
start from scratch without upending existing revenue streams.

------
ink
The comments are classic.

~~~
Mythbusters
classic HN algo. if anything related to Microsoft, trash it.

~~~
cypherpunks01
I think ink was referring to the 100+ comments on the blog.msdn.com page
itself - they're all completely trashing it, including some epic rants. It's a
pretty funny read.

~~~
ygra
To be fair, there _is_ a little discrepancy between what they promised (IE10
on Win 7 alongside with Win 8 and more previews before RTM). It reads like
they pretty much changed everything in the browser and are not backporting
features to the old core.

------
fungi
well that's going to make testing sun :\

executive: _have our websites been optimised for Windows 8? Marketing rag X
said it was awesome, social network, _insert random buzz word__

me: _err, ummm, I tested it on the preview edition of IE10... so I guess it
works._

executive: >:|

~~~
dangrossman
Is this fictional company really not going to spend $40-60 on a Win8 license
to have a test machine? Or, if you're a contractor, won't you? All
professionals have to spend some money to keep up with their field. Most
professions don't have free versions of all their required tools available
either.

~~~
sliverstorm
Most professions would _love_ to spend $40-60 on their tools, instead of up to
6 digits.

